# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  На что вам не жалко потратить своё свободное время?

## Irina

*Все по разному тратят своё свободное время. А на что его действительно не жалко потратить лично вам?*

----------


## Irina

Мне не жалко потратить время на живое общение с друзьями и приготовление чего нибудь вкусненького. Люблю хорошую компанию, за хорошим столом

----------


## Akasey

> Мне не жалко потратить время на живое общение с друзьями и приготовление чего нибудь вкусненького. Люблю хорошую компанию, за хорошим столом


 так если мы приедем на днях, у нас будет вкусная трапеза, и приятное общение???

Мне не жалко потратить своё время на сына, это в первую очередь, друзьям помочь, самообразование.

----------


## Femida

кино, музыка, выставки, путешествия)

----------


## Irina

На чтение книг.

----------


## Vanya

на изучение чего-то нового. не обязательно полезного

----------


## Akasey

на общение с вами, мои дорогие!!!

----------


## Irina

На прогулки на свежем воздухе и путешествия.

----------


## BiZ111

*На еду, секс, безделие*

----------


## SDS

не догоняю:если время _свободное_, то какая разница на что его тратить?
и тем более, чего его жалеть???

----------


## Irina

Не жалко потратить время на себя любимую  - т.е. уход за собой

----------


## ПаранойА

на прогулку)

----------


## Demention

Мне не жалко времени потратить на чтение, на беседы с людьми, которые могут расширить мои познания в какой-либо области, и вообще на получение знаний не жаль тратить время) На спорт также)

----------


## PatR!oT

на хороших друзей ))))

----------

